# New traditional herd sire and he is big!!!! 1 year old



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

He is 1 year and 3 months old just got him couple of days ago 

What do you guys think? He is commercial but I think he's pretty damn close to a boer


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow, he looks big & solid! What's his name? I'm curious about Boer conformation--are straight toplines only for diary goats?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He's a chunk! And very handsome


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is thick!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would like to see:
A straighter topline.
More width
Straighter legs, he toes out.
In some pics he stands strong on pasturns and in another he looks weak there

Good points:
Muscle
length, though in some pics he looks short and in others he is long.
Good size
Round rump

You asked what we thought, I hope I am not being too forward.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Commercial doesn't necessarily mean they have other breeds mixed in, it just means he isn't registered. Congratulations on your new buck.


----------



## chowar2 (Aug 6, 2014)

I like to see more roman nose on the purebreds. Other pro's and con's have been listed. 
Was he a singleton, twin? Dam raised? Birthweight? Weaning weight?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> I would like to see:
> A straighter topline.
> More width
> Straighter legs, he toes out.
> ...


Thanks! He is long not short he just looked short in the van because it was moving I guess


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

So, a round rump is different than a sloping rump? Is there a place to look to understand this kind of terminology? 

We all do seem to agree, that guy is one handsome hunk!


----------

